# Java- Programm mit bat- Datei starten



## Gast (1. Okt 2008)

Moin,

ich starte meine Programm mit einer bat- Datei, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass ich da ein Icon auf diese Bat- Datei draufsetzte oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit, wo ich auf meinen LINUX oder Window- System auf dem Desktop einen Icon habe statt einem Zahnrad (bat- Datei)


----------



## foobar (1. Okt 2008)

Wofür brauchst du eine Batchdatei? Du kannst alle benötigten Infos in das Manifest des Jars schreiben.


----------



## Verjigorm (1. Okt 2008)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wofür brauchst du eine Batchdatei? Du kannst alle benötigten Infos in das Manifest des Jars schreiben.



Heapspace-Erhöhung z.B. nicht


----------



## Guest (1. Okt 2008)

weil wir in der Firma ausgemacht haben, das wir das Java- Programm mit einer Bat- Datei starten, und außerdem muss man das jar- File mit dem Java- Launcher starten, wenn Du einen anderen Dateityp eingestellt hast, dann geht das nicht,

Aber mir geht es eher um das Icon, das ich ein Icon auf dem Desktop habe, das mein Programm identifiziert,
Gibts Möglichkeiten in diese Richtung?


----------



## moormaster (1. Okt 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich starte meine Programm mit einer bat- Datei, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass ich da ein Icon auf diese Bat- Datei draufsetzte oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit, wo ich auf meinen LINUX oder Window- System auf dem Desktop einen Icon habe statt einem Zahnrad (bat- Datei)



Unter Windows könntest du eine Verknüpfung zu deiner Batch Datei anlegen und dieser dann ein beliebiges Symbol zuweisen.

Die Verknüpfung könnte die Batchdatei auch ganz ersetzen, weil man dort ja auch Startparameter einstellen kann.


----------



## Gast (1. Okt 2008)

moormaster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gast hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mindestens die gleichen Möglichkeiten hast Du auch mit Linux. Achtung! Das ist kein Flamewar-Versuch. Ich wollte nur informieren.


----------



## Wildcard (1. Okt 2008)

Webstart würde das plattformunabhängig lösen. Bei Webstart kann direkt eine Verknüpfung mit passendem Icon angelgegt werden und alle benötigten Startup Parameter stehen in der JNLP.


----------



## Guest (1. Okt 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Webstart würde das plattformunabhängig lösen. Bei Webstart kann direkt eine Verknüpfung mit passendem Icon angelgegt werden und alle benötigten Startup Parameter stehen in der JNLP.



Aber da brauche ich wieder einen Server und denn haben wir nicht, es handelt sich um eine reine Desktopanwendung,

Das ist ja irgendwie eine Lücke in Java, das geht in C# viel einfacher, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## moormaster (1. Okt 2008)

Den Server brauchst du doch nur zum Installieren? Danach gehen die Webstartanwendungen doch auch offline oder nicht?


----------



## Gast2 (1. Okt 2008)

man kann webstart auch komplett lokal laufen lassen ohne server


----------



## Jonnsn (1. Okt 2008)

Da gibts auch ein nettes Tool - "Quick Batch File Compiler"
Kompiliert die batch Datei zu einer exe - der man gleich ein ico mitgeben kann...


----------



## Guest (1. Okt 2008)

Jonnsn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da gibts auch ein nettes Tool - "Quick Batch File Compiler"
> Kompiliert die batch Datei zu einer exe - der man gleich ein ico mitgeben kann...



Auf jeden Fall zu gebrauchen, aber leider kostet es etwas, 
ich versuchs mal mit C++ nach zu programmierten, bin aber für jeden Fall für jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## Gast2 (1. Okt 2008)

es gibt genauso tools die ein jar in eine exe umwandeln und denen du dann ein icon geben kannst...


----------



## Guest (2. Okt 2008)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:
			
		

> es gibt genauso tools die ein jar in eine exe umwandeln und denen du dann ein icon geben kannst...



kannst du mir da ein paar Programme schreiben, die das können,
schönen Tag noch,


----------



## Gast2 (2. Okt 2008)

Muss ich mal daheim schauen ob ich noch eins habe... aber du kannst auch selber im inet suchen findest einiges...


----------



## Verjigorm (2. Okt 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> SirWayne hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



launch4j


----------



## moormaster (2. Okt 2008)

Ein Blick in die FAQ Listet eine Reihe von Vertretern auf:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1525


----------

